# Big Muskie Shocker



## bronzebackyac

My dad showed me a picture of a muskie that died after being shocked by the state near Scioto Brush Creek and the Scioto or Ohio River confluence. His friend who owns land on the opposite side of the creek from a Rumpke Landfill,told him that the state monitors the area often for pollutants in the water. During their regular check they shocked the fish and found a Muskie that was 48" long and only 2lbs away from the state record. This guy's neighbor called him the next day and told him that he found the muskie dead along the bank. Do you think they had the shocking device turned up too high or what. There is a guy on this site that does some of the shocking in this area for the state. Has anyone heard about this? It may have been in a southern ohio paper at one time. The picture I saw is not very good quality. I could tell it had been photocopied several times.


----------



## esox62

lol.. no chance it was 2lbs off the record of 55 lbs. a 48" ski weighs 30lbs...give or take a couple at the most....


----------



## fffffish

A 48 could weigh 54 lbs if it was 30 inches around  

Muskie math 48 x 30 = 54


----------



## bronzebackyac

Like I said the pic was crappy but it could have had that much girth I guess, I don't know. I thought someone might have heard about this. Anyone else find it funny that anytime a muskie weight or length is posted, there is ALWAYS someone on here that questions it? It does not seem to happen with any any other species. Does anyone have a theory as to why?


----------



## Toolman

BBY,

Don't take offense to what Esox62 said, as I agree with him. If you asked 10 (or 100) Musky experts or Musky "Pros" I bet none of them has ever seen a 48" fish that weighed over 40#, let alone 53#. A healthy Ohio Musky at 48" will weigh about 30#, some body types could be slightly less, some could be slightly more-also depends where it comes from. I think the questioning comes from the tendancy of fishermen to exagerate their fish stories. There was a musky talked about here on OGF a few weeks back. Supposedly a 50+ fish (coincidentally 48") came from Alum a few weeks ago. The catcher took it to a local shop, who happened to be "out of disposable cameras". Never heard any more about it. maybe it was a case of someone who caught a nice fish and got caught up in the excitement of it when the "guestimated" the weight.

Tim


----------



## bronzebackyac

No offense taken at all, I have only caught one muskie in my days and I have no idea what one from a pic weighs. Heck I don't even know what mine weighed. I was just posting this to see if anyone knew anything about it. But don't you agree about the constant muskie size/weight questioning. I think it is hillarious.


----------



## misfit

> Anyone else find it funny that anytime a muskie weight or length is posted, there is ALWAYS someone on here that questions it? It does not seem to happen with any any other species. Does anyone have a theory as to why?


 i gotta disagree with that.i've read more posts than i care to remember,with people knocking fish sizes.bass,crappies,cats,carp.doesn't matter.as long as there are fishermen to tell fish stories(true or not)there will also be fishermen who don't believe them  
hell,i don't even believe myself sometimes  
i will agree that a 48 inch musky isn't gonna go 50 pounds unless he ate a couple anchors for breakfast


----------



## fffffish

I never say it could not happen. Heck Iam 70 inches tall and 60 inches around

Muskie math 70 X 60 = 315 thats pretty darn close


----------



## misfit

LOL,rick.i really didn't want to fess up,but i'm a member of the "husky club" myself


----------



## Shortdrift

I caught a 44" musky in Lake Of The Woods that weighed in at 24# and that fish was prime.


----------



## DanAdelman

i didn't think when they shocked they would get the giant record breaking fish...I had heard the bigger the fish the less likely the shock will bring it up...


----------



## Whaler

Dennis McQuillin caught a Muskie about twenty years ago or so from Lake Milton. It was over 50 inches long and 26.5 inches around. It weighed 47 pounds three ounces. It was the biggset Muskie taken that year from all Muskies Inc. chapters anywhere.
I caught one in 84 from West Branch which was 45 inches long and weighed 26.5 pounds. So, I would say a normally fed Muskie in good shape will weigh around 30 to 32 pounds at 48 inches in length.


----------



## crawdiddy

what is "measured as 50" by one person could be "47.25" by another....etc,etc,etc. but scales don't lie.

just sayin


----------



## BuckeyeTom

I fish the southern Ohio creeks and I enjoyed the thread here.

I know for certain that Scioto Brush Creek holds some very nice muskie. I have personally saw two muskies while float fishing down there that would beat my personal best 47" 25lbs. Salt Creek muskie.

State Record would be tough anywhere, especially a creek. These fish are native, and have to deal with many issues that the stocked lake fish don't. #1 would be flooding.

Anyone who is up for a Scioto Brush float trip this winter give me a PM.

P.S. To the gentleman that went with me last fall, I'm still waiting on that Little Muskinghum float trip.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

I have talked with many of the ODNR guys about muskies and had an interesting conversation with a retiree that had worked at Lake Jackson (Oak Hill). He told me a story of a tiger muskie that was shocked up during a survey on Lake Jackson in the 80's that would still hold the State Record today. That stocking program ended a long time ago, Much like the Northern Pike stocking programs on Lake Rupert, Lake Logan, and Lake Snowden. The state concluded that these programs were not successful. I live just over the hill from Rupert and would love to be able to Pike fish there. I personally have not seen one caught there, since I was in High School(1989). I've heard plenty of storys about plenty of nice pike that were taken from Rupert back in the day.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Saw a nice muskie in the Portsmouth newspaper today. Almost 50 inches. Sad part is, it was on a stringer. Caught out of Scioto Brush Creek.


----------



## Mushijobah

I just read this post


----------



## wave warrior

hell,i don't even believe myself sometimes!!! now that is friggin' HILARIOUS!!!!!!  misfit...you crack me up!!!


----------

